

Python tool to manage multiple rsync sessions - lucasnb
https://github.com/ryt/psync

======
sneak
Is there something too involved about an alias in .profile, or a makefile
target?

~~~
lucasnb
Totally forgot about that. Done!

~~~
sneak
I meant more like:

    
    
      alias deployapp="rsync -avP --delete ~/dev/app/ user@remote:app/"
    

It sort of removes the need for most of this script, no?

~~~
lucasnb
True. But if you have lots of apps, it can be tedious to manage. Also, it
seems better to abstract away the command to be able to quickly change tools
when needed. And you won't get a fancy, readable list with alias :)

